# how long do DNP cycles last and how long to come off



## jeebise23 (Apr 3, 2015)

hey guys just wanted to know what different cycles of dnp r u guys doing and at what doses and once you do a cycle how long should u stay off until u go on again,  basically i have just came out of a 20 day cycle at 250mg and theres no ****in way i would do it again , i mean the results were great it just kept me in a pissed off and unconfotable situation, but i need to lose some more weight so i was thinking shorter cycles like 10 days with 5 days off would get me to my goal more comfortable, again if there is some science behind the madness i would love to here it thanks guys.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2015)

If you can't handle 250mg without being uncomfortable then DNP maybe isn't for you.

Also consider the weather is getting warmer out.  

250mg for 10 days won't do a whole lot.  You can try 500 for 10 days but if you thought 250 was bad you are in for a treat.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2015)

Oh also with 5 days off its still in your system. 

You could try 

2 weeks at 500
8 days off
2 weeks at 500
8 days off


----------



## Ammar (May 11, 2015)

Take this formula paste it in excel sheet (exactly in A2 cell), swipe it down for as long as you are running the cycle and when you stop your cycle replace 250 with 0 and swipe down a lot to check when it will be outa ur system.

=250+(A1*((0.5)^(24/36)))


----------

